# Ladder Keeper



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Little-Lectric said:


> Have any of you guys seen or used a "ladder keeper"? The one I saw was by Adrian Steel but I think there are other mfgs. as well. If I had one I would want it for my 8' step ladder, but the info said it was for a 6' in a standard sized van. My 8' fits in the floor well, don't know why it wouldn't work in the "ladder keeper". I just get tired of having to move the ladder out of my way when I'm not using it.


Thats a cool idea here is a link..:thumbsup:.

http://www.inlad.com/adriansteelladderkeepermodellk8.aspx


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I made mine out of Unistrut. I've got maybe $75.00 in materials and less than 4 hours in it.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

amptech said:


> I made mine out of Unistrut. I've got maybe $75.00 in materials and less than 4 hours in it.



I'll bet it was cheaper as well...


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I know the jet rack works with 8 footers.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

amptech said:


> I made mine out of Unistrut. I've got maybe $75.00 in materials and less than 4 hours in it.


4 hours at 90 an hour = 360+75= 435.... BIG SAVINGS......:laughing:


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

amptech said:


> I made mine out of Unistrut. I've got maybe $75.00 in materials and less than 4 hours in it.


What did you use for the holders and the cables?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I hate mine. I'm constantly hitting my head on it when trying to get stuff from top bin shelf. It's mounted inside on roof. If you could mount it outside then they work great.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> I hate mine. I'm constantly hitting my head on it when trying to get stuff from top bin shelf. It's mounted inside on roof. If you could mount it outside then they work great.


The head room was one of my concerns.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Little-Lectric said:


> The head room was one of my concerns.


All you're going to do is relocate the problem.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

amptech said:


> I made mine out of Unistrut. I've got maybe $75.00 in materials and less than 4 hours in it.


 
I made one from a piece of 3/4" wide metal strap for the front and a bongee cord on the back. Worked fine and had no real cost. I never worried about hitting my head, I always sent the helper to the van for parts.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

Little-Lectric said:


> What did you use for the holders and the cables?


I have mine mounted in an ARE contractor's truck cap. I mounted 2 pieces of Unistrut the full length 12" apart. I used trolleys in the strut and mounted a frame on them with a piece of 14ga sheet metal with a lip broke on it to hook the top of a step ladder. I hold the bottom of the ladder up with a rubber tarp strap. I don't hit my head on it because I don't get up in the back of the truck. I made a floor drawer that rolls out for everything else I keep back there.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> 4 hours at 90 an hour = 360+75= 435.... BIG SAVINGS......:laughing:


People who apply that reasoning to their own work go broke. If I applied that line of thought to everything I wouldn't be able to afford to mow my own yard, put salt in the softener, walk my dog, wash my truck. Should I bill my daughter $90.00 per hour when I go on a school field trip with her? I swear, some people just don't get it.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I just used two 1/2" rigid one hole straps & bolted it to the shelfs. 4' on one side & 6' on the other. Used a bungee to keep it from rattling.. Cost = $2
I don't carry an 8' ladder as I'm scared of hights. LoL


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> I just used two 1/2" rigid one hole straps & bolted it to the shelfs. 4' on one side & 6' on the other. Used a bungee to keep it from rattling.. Cost = $2
> I don't carry an 8' ladder as I'm scared of hights. LoL


Looks like it works! Good old American ingenuity!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

amptech said:


> Looks like it works! Good old American ingenuity!


And I'm pretty sure that's the cleanest his van has ever been. :laughing:


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> And I'm pretty sure that's the cleanest his van has ever been. :laughing:


Everybody tries to look their best on picture day.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

amptech said:


> People who apply that reasoning to their own work go broke. If I applied that line of thought to everything I wouldn't be able to afford to mow my own yard, put salt in the softener, walk my dog, wash my truck. Should I bill my daughter $90.00 per hour when I go on a school field trip with her? I swear, some people just don't get it.


 
I think you should give your daughter the 15% family discount....geez! :laughing::jester::thumbsup:


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> Thats a cool idea here is a link..:thumbsup:.
> 
> http://www.inlad.com/adriansteelladderkeepermodellk8.aspx


This one is way cheaper


http://www.americanvan.com/ladder-racks/full-size-van/cbtrack-ladder-racking-system.html


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> I just used two 1/2" rigid one hole straps & bolted it to the shelfs. 4' on one side & 6' on the other. Used a bungee to keep it from rattling.. Cost = $2
> I don't carry an 8' ladder as I'm scared of hights. LoL


So do you have to wrestle the ladders around to get to the shelves?


----------

